
Aircraft Carrier USS Enterprise to Be Decommissioned - emeraldd
http://www.forces.tv/05981801
======
emeraldd
"If I were human, I believe my response would be ..."
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGMObdYRJHs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGMObdYRJHs)

